# creep feeding



## poorboys (Dec 12, 2012)

so I'm changing some things around for this next year, I did go and buy 2 bags of kent 18%medicated feed, have ordered my milk-stand feed, so how do you guys do the creep thing,??? do you keep it avalible to the young kids all the time(free acsess) or do you limit it, overeating feed I thought could cause problems,??? just looking into some new ideas, have a great herd this year and would love to see more hardy does coming thru. thanks Patty


----------



## Shelly May (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes, creep feed they have access to all the time free choice, As far as overeating, you need to give them a 
CDT shot, And a booster of this a few weeks later. This helps prevent overeating, among other things. This
can be bought at your local farm store or the vets office. You will have to Build or Buy a creep feed gate that
only the Babies can get into when ever they want.


----------



## poorboys (Dec 12, 2012)

ALL MY GOATS, GET CDT'S, AS FAR AS AGE, HOW LONG DO YOU LET THEM CREEP FEED?  AT WHAT AGE?


----------



## Shelly May (Dec 12, 2012)

That opens a whole new can of worms, everyone will tell you something different, my females get
creep feed up to the age of 90 days, the males get creep feed until 120 days of age. Why? my females 
are sold as breeders and can leave the property at 3 months of age, The males only the top 10% are kept
for breeding and the balance go to market. So to get the top 10% picked out they are weighed at 30,60,120
days of age. But with the price of grain for the up comming year, I may have to use some alalfa hay for 
creep feeding and not so much grain. Yes you can creep feed with a good alalfa hay also. All of this info
is based on selling my livestock, If I where going to keep them I would do it differently.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 12, 2012)

I begin creep feeding ours at one week and continue it until they are big enough to take their spot at the feeder with the adult goats, which varies depending on the kid and how well they seem to adapt to the herd .  3-6 months is reasonable and additionally, if they can no longer squeeze into the creep feeding area, they are on their own.  I do not keep the creep feeder full at all times though.  The area in which I have their feeder has free choice hay and water, but I give them a pelleted feed ration just like the big goats and when it gone for the day, it is gone.  I adjust the amount based on their age and appetite.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 12, 2012)

i pretty much keep mine out free-choice until they are weaned, then I cut back to two feedings a day.  The two feedings a day are all they can eat before they walk away from the feeder, with a little left over. 

The extra in the creep feed area each day is gathered up and mixed with the does grain, so fresh can be put out.  


I start with dog food bowels, just a sprinkle, when they start muching they I add more, then when they are eating pretty steady, normally at 4 or 5 weeks, I put long wooden grain feeders in the creep feed area.  
We use a 17% protein, sometimes at the beginning I sprinkle a litte Does Match Milk REplacer in the creepfeed for added calories and taste.


----------

